# Wood suppliers in toronto



## soul_taker

Does anybody know where I can find a good supplier of mahogany in toronto?


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™

unicorn usually has a nice supply of exotic woods and they usually can source several kinds of mahogany.

http://www.unicornflooring.com/

actually, in checking just now, it appears all they have is south american mahogany and no koa. it never hurts to ask.
they're out there in the boonies (rexdale maybe?).


----------



## ianderson

I stumbled accross a wood supplier in TO a few years, they even had Adi at a good price, I can't find the bookmark any more. Some one should have the answer.........


----------



## ajcoholic

I am surprised no one mentioned A&M Wood SPecialty in Cambridge. They have an awesome supply of pretty near every kind of wood you could hope for.

Really close (like 5 minutes) from Connestoga College's Woodworking Centre where I "did three hard years"  

Seriously, check them out. Its worth the hour drive. Just make sure they are open, they have some weird hours on the weekend.

Website is:

http://www.amwoodinc.com/


----------



## Warrior

Not far from Toronto, in Burlington there's Exotic Woods inc. They have a very nice selection of woods, and stuff to guitar builders.

http://www.exotic-woods.com/


----------



## M_A_T_T

There is also Windsor Plywood. There are four within driving distance of me, south coast of BC...only two of them are any good, and prices tend to be a bit high.


----------



## snakeman

It has been a while since I bought any, but Peacock Lumber in Oshawa had nice mahogany and a good supply as well.

jake


----------

